# E46 M3 vs 04 S4



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*whats up with the shame thing*

B H I T C H.........what no cursing allowed..


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

hahha. nice video..

Raja


----------



## changs4 (Apr 18, 2003)

this might be a re-post..
here's one nice video for your eye enjoyment..good in car shoots that shows how the heel toe is perfectly done.

http://auto.joins.com/upboard/pds/pdst/battle-Fr.wmv


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*BAH!*

Figures that pansy Jeremy would pick the S4 over an M3. Go watch him screaming like a little girl in the Car of the Year 1997 episode and the Lamborghini Test Driver video. :gay: :jack:

They need to bring back Tiff. No friggin way *HE'D* pick the S4 over an M3. He rocks, and Top Gear sucks without him.

Tiff Tiff Tiff!:bow:

Plus, I miss Vicki Butler Henderson. She is so obviously into the cars, she just rocks. Add in that accent and wooooOOOOOooooo. :thumbup:

Jeremy sucks.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: BAH!*



Fuzzypuppy said:


> *Figures that pansy Jeremy would pick the S4 over an M3. Go watch him screaming like a little girl in the Car of the Year 1997 episode and the Lamborghini Test Driver video. :gay: :jack:
> 
> They need to bring back Tiff. No friggin way HE'D pick the S4 over an M3. He rocks, and Top Gear sucks without him.
> 
> ...


And what the heck is up with the lackeys they're now bringing in? If you thought the guy in this video was bad, you shoudl see his sidekick in the Pagani Zonda review...


----------



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

Tiff was the man. I remember the RS6 video. Tiff tore ass around the track with the car and came out pissed that he could only slide when he put the e-brake on. I distinctly remember him saying "it's really not much fun." Now, in his M3 test drive, he was happy as a pig in $hit I think if Tiff did the new S4 vs. M3, we'd have heard much the same thing. It's all about driver bias. Jeremy is a pig and will be attracted to stockier, more grounded cars. Tiff is a lean beast lover and loves to drive a car the way it was meant to be driven - sideways! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: <---Tiff


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> *It's all personal taste and preference. IMO, it's too big to be a strictly performance car. At best, it's a very high performance luxury car. *


No argument there. (heeeey)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

So, who has seen this month's Autocar? :eeps:

:clap:


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

atyclb said:


> So, who has seen this month's Autocar? :eeps:
> 
> :clap:


Why? care to comment so I can decide if I want to buy the issue?
Thanks,


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

gek330i said:


> Why? care to comment so I can decide if I want to buy the issue?
> Thanks,


I'm surprised that Vince hasn't already pointed out that in both Autocar (S4 Avant vs C32 AMG Wagon vs Alpina B3S Touring) and Evo (S4 Avant vs Volvo V70R vs Alpina B3S Touring) the Alpina was deemed to have whipped the Audi (plus the Merc and Volvo, of course), hands down. 

This weeks Autocar has an M3/S4 comparison...

Audi had the right idea, putting a nice big V8 in a 3-series-sized wagon, but they made it about 200kg too heavy and forgot to give it enough TORQUE!!!

The boys at my BMW/Alpina stealership (bear in mind this is Sytner, who actually assemble some new Alpinas) were going nuts for Lucie yesterday, when I had her in for her Inspection II. Probably just sat there blipping the throttle all day...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

gek330i said:


> Why? care to comment so I can decide if I want to buy the issue?
> Thanks,


Basically, the M3 kicked the new S4's @ss, on a dry AND on a wet course


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Thanks guys... I'll buy it... only want to hear good things lately and wouldn't have bought it if Audi beat BMW in that one... : - )


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

changs4 said:


> this might be a re-post..
> here's one nice video for your eye enjoyment..good in car shoots that shows how the heel toe is perfectly done.
> 
> http://auto.joins.com/upboard/pds/pdst/battle-Fr.wmv


Awesome! :clap: I love watching these guys! I taught myself how to heel-toe by watching them! 

I miss watching those tapes every week...


----------

